# Learn Chinese in five minutes



## Swordlady (Jul 23, 2006)

*Learn Chinese In Five Minutes* 

That's not right...
Sum Ting Wong

Are you harboring a fugitive?...
Hu Yu Hai Ding?

See me ASAP...
Kum Hia Nao

Stupid Man...
Dum Gai

Small Horse...
Tai Ni Po Ni

Did you go to the beach?...
Wai Yu So Tan?

I bumped into a coffee table...
Ai Bang Mai Ni

I think you need a face lift...
Chin Tu Fat

It's very dark in here...
Wai So Dim?

I thought you were on a diet...
Wai Yu Mun Ching?

This is a tow away zone...
No Pah King

Our meeting is scheduled for next week...
Wai Yu Kum Nao?

Staying out of sight...
Lei Ying Lo

He's cleaning his automobile...
Wa Shing Ka

Your body odor is offensive...
Yu Stin Ki Pu


----------



## Kacey (Jul 23, 2006)

That's so bad it's funny!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 23, 2006)

HEY!!! My wife's Chinese and she doesn't know any of these!!!!

This I must look into... I have suspected for some time now that she&#8217;s Swedish and just pretending to be Chinese.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 24, 2006)

LOL! Those are funny. :lol:


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 25, 2006)

Thats....awesome!


----------



## MRE (Jul 25, 2006)

Hilarious post - Ai dai la fing


----------



## barriecusvein (Jul 25, 2006)

love it


----------

